

Bitcoin Exchange Makes Apparent Move to Play by U.S. Money-Laundering Rules  - T-A
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323873904578574000957464468.html

======
officialjunk
i guess the headline and sub-headline will have to do, since i can't read this
article without an account :(

"Bitcoin Exchange Makes Apparent Move to Play by U.S. Money-Laundering Rules
Company Listed as Mt. Gox Registers With Treasury Department"

